# OT- Delicious Girls...



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

...oh well, I figure I'd post this in here since the activity is always "dead" around here, and doesn't see a lot of action. ...Funny, but true.



> All-USA selections lay claim to world junior record in 4x100 relay
> By Fred Baer, Special for USA TODAY
> 
> *The fastest group of girls high school sprinters* to compete in one season put an exclamation on that claim Tuesday at the University of Oregon's Hayward Field. They set a world junior (under age 20) record of *43.29 seconds* in the 4 x 100 meter relay, running in a tune-up race while en route to the Tuesday-Aug. 20 IAAF World Junior Championships in Beijing.
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/preps/track/2006-08-11-all-usa-teams_x.htm


All USA Sprinters
*Jessica Beard- 23.93 sec in 200m, *51.89sec * in 400m (Ohio)

Brandi Cross- *51.96sec * in 400m (Texas) (i've seen her run..she is fast as hell!)

*Bianca Knight- *11.26sec * in 100m, *22.94sec * in 200m (Mississippi)  

Porscha Lucas- 11.49sec in 100m, 23.70sec in 200m  (Arizona)

*Gabby Mayo- *11.16sec * in100m, *22.88sec * in 200m (Charlotte)

Francena McCorory Bethel- 23.66sec in 200m, *51.96sec * in 400m (Virginia)

Elizabeth Olear Louisville- 11.33sec in 100m, 23.40sec in 200m (California)

*Jeneba Tarmoh- *11.24sec * in 100m, 23.14sec in 200m (California)

*Sa'de Williams- 23.39sec in 200m, 52.54sec in 400m (California)

*Kenyanna Wilson- 11.37sec in 100m, 23.70sec in 200m  (Arizona)
*= still in high school

All-USA Girls Track Team​
Don't know if any of you know a lot about Track, but some of those times can easily get with some of the best professional sprinters of today...nevermind collegiate athletes. And 6 of those girls will be senoirs in high school this year!

Track and Field is one of the most competitive sports, in my opionion..especially when it gets to the high school level. No steroids being used there.


----------

